

Predicting Politics - geezer
http://www.ted.com/talks/bruce_bueno_de_mesquita_predicts_iran_s_future.html

======
jackchristopher
The host asks something like, Iranians watch this what will they think? He
answers, we want them to see this it'll help diffuse conflict.

That's probably true if both countries actually use game theory for policy. If
they do nobody will contradict what the system is telling them.

